# Adobe Premiere Pro Videoüberblendungen



## Gwarp (13. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich versuche verzweifelt mit AP Pro Videoüberblendungen anzuwenden, jedoch ohne Erfolg!  

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe z.B. einen Clip von 5 min. An einer bestimmten Stelle möchte ich die Überblendung "Vorhang" nutzen. Machen dann dort einen Schnitt (mit Rasierklinge oder Strg+k) und ziehe den Effekt Vorhang genau zwischen den Schnittpunkt. Der Effekt Vorhang kommt dann auch, aber man sieht als Bild "unter dem Vorhang" nicht die nächste Szene, sondern noch den Rest von der ersten Szene. Im Vorhang selber sieht man exakt den selben Szenenwechsel.
Der Vorhang ist zwar da, erziehlt aber nicht den Effekt, den man haben möchte!
Woran kann das liegen?

Thanks


----------



## goela (14. April 2004)

> ...und ziehe den Effekt Vorhang genau zwischen den Schnittpunkt.


Clips müssen sich überlappen! Ausserdem kannst Du die Überblendrichtung einstellen (Spur 1 zu Spur 2 oder umgekehrt)


----------



## Gwarp (14. April 2004)

Okay, wenn ich die Clips ein wenig übereinander ziehe, dann klappt das schon etwas besser, aber dann geht ja auch etwas verloren vom Film!  
Und man sieht dann unter dem vorhang einen Rest vom Clip 1, der ja verloren gegangen ist durchs Überlagern.
Und: Wieso Spur 1 und 2? Ich habe beide Clips auf einer Spur liegen (AP Pro).
Hhmmm schwierig. Denn beim Kurs in der Uni funktinierte das ganz einfach *ohne* Clipüberlagerung. Da haben wir allerdings auch AP 6.5 verwendet.
Schnitt machen. Dazwischen den Effekt und fertig. (Wenn ich schreibe "dazwischen meine ich, dass man den Effekt direkt auf den Schnittpunkt legt!)

Danke.


----------



## goela (14. April 2004)

Leider kenne ich AEPro nicht! Angeblich gibt es dort keine Effektspur mehr!
Bis zu 6.5 ist die Spur 1 die Effektspur. Nur dort können Überblendungen gemacht werden. Diese ist unterteil in Spur 1a und 1b! (Sorry schrieb Spur 1 und Spur 2).
Und dort ist es so, dass Überblendungen zwischen zwei Clips überlappen müssen.

Wenn kein Frame beim Überblenden verloren gehen soll, dann musst Du eben mit Standbild für den Übergang verwenden.


----------



## Gwarp (14. April 2004)

Danke.
Hhhmm komisch. Das war in der Uni wie oben beschrieben anders. Shit!  

Trotzdem werde ich das mal mit Standbildern versuchen!

Thx!


----------

